# first D90 shots



## sarallyn (Dec 25, 2008)

these are my first shots with a digital SLR, and I have to say... I like AF.


----------



## DavidElliot (Dec 25, 2008)

gorgeous shots and gorgeous dog. what breed is he?


----------



## amkphotography (Dec 25, 2008)

Gorgeous shots and cute dog! My favorite is the fourth one.


----------



## sarallyn (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks 



DavidElliot said:


> what breed is he?



She's an American Pit Bull Terrier (one of the most misunderstood breeds). Best dog I could ever ask for (and she came from a pound!).


----------



## Patrish (Jan 12, 2009)

Great photos of your dog! Our neighbors got a Pit Bull who looks a lot like yours, and all I could think was "WHY A PIT BULL?" 

But they educated us, and she is just the sweetest dog you'd ever want to meet. :heart:


----------



## sarallyn (Jan 12, 2009)

thanks 

they can be the greatest dogs given proper socialization and a loving environment (just like any other dog). I will never own another breed in my life


----------



## lvcrtrs (Jan 12, 2009)

What settings did you use?  Did you increase the sharpening in camera?


----------



## TUX424 (Jan 12, 2009)

lvcrtrs said:


> What settings did you use?  Did you increase the sharpening in camera?


I like to expand on that to which lens that you used.


----------



## sarallyn (Jan 13, 2009)

a few I did p&s mode, others I did aperture priority. no sharpening.

I had a 55-200 mm f/4-5.6 for these, I believe.


----------

